

Visual Basic macros are back in Office Mac 2011 - gmac
http://www.microsoft.com/mac/products

======
gmac
Office 2004 had VB, 2008 lost it, now 2011 has it again.

Though I'd obviously rather be automating my documents in Ruby, Python,
JavaScript (etc.) it's still nice that Mac Office has stopped being a second
class citizen this way.

